
A story about GPT-3, cowritten by GPT-3 - exolymph
https://pastebin.com/v2AbVw1m
======
exolymph
Via the paid version of AI Dungeon. A followup on this thread:
[https://twitter.com/sonyasupposedly/status/12841883696316293...](https://twitter.com/sonyasupposedly/status/1284188369631629312)

